# How to setup speakers/amps/preamps/receivers



## jusmcl (Apr 9, 2013)

I am investing in a new audio system for Music (electronic/dubstep mainly) only. These are the speakers i want,

http://www.jbl.com/EN-CA/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?PID=STUDIO 590BK

http://www.jbl.com/EN-CA/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?PID=L8400P


I also want the biggest bang for my buck. And lower the price of this so far but i stil want quality shit but the best for how much money i am dishing out.

(I dont really know what would be the best combo with this for the best bass (I love bass to death) I like my bass to shake stuff (Not literally, but vibrate) and make me vibrate, it gives a better experience. I like to listen to it loud. I want my bass to hit hard and i also want my highs to shine when theyre supposed to tho too. Please give me suggestions for other speakers to add)

I dont care of the ammount of channels but i mainly just want 2.1 or 3.1. and I heard that its better to have a watt rate that is higher than my speakers so that it isnt straining the amp to produce my sound. 

I want the functionality of an EQ and stuff but i cant find a receiver that provides this much power per channel.

So i basically need someone to explain as much as they want/can so that i can understand and give me my best options for this situation. should i go with amps or a receiver and if so how do i hook them up and how does it work (ive only ever had preconfigured systems or have other people do it for me before, but i want to upgrade now) 

I want to be able to power these speakers fully and also have a way to tell when they are fully loaded (like have a wattage metre or something that can tell me how many watts is going to each speaker so i know if im straining them atall.) 

Thanks in advance for any advice. You can add me on skype: jusmcl 
and also email me at: jtmclean at yahoo dot ca


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 9, 2013)

you should break up that email address to avoid spammers. (something like jtmclean at yahoo dot ca will help)


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2013)

jusmcl said:


> should i go with amps or a receiver and if so how do i hook them up and how does it work



Both.


To gewt high-power systems, you need a receiver to receive all the various audio. You need to get one with "Line Level Outputs".

You then plug amps into the line level outputs, and they produce that high power. Typically, you get one mono amp per channel, or you get stereo amps per stereo pair of speakers, and a mono for the center. Subs run off of line-level most often anyway already. 

AS to what amps you need or want or whatever...that's not something I'll go into, as there are far too many options, with very varied price ranges. Got $5k? no problem. $500K? Yep, set-ups for that too.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 9, 2013)

I think Cerwin Vegas would suit you nicely.  All you have to do is turn them up til either your ears bleed, or they sound bad, then just turn em down a notch.  Find a used set that need new foam and save a ton of money.  I revived a set from 1985 for a grand total price of 65 bucks.

A 1977 Harmon/Kardon drives them silly!


----------



## jusmcl (Apr 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Both.
> 
> 
> To gewt high-power systems, you need a receiver to receive all the various audio. You need to get one with "Line Level Outputs".
> ...




Is there one that you would reccomend?


----------



## jusmcl (Apr 9, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Both.
> 
> 
> To gewt high-power systems, you need a receiver to receive all the various audio. You need to get one with "Line Level Outputs".
> ...




Also is a channel just like per speaker??? or can you say have 1 channel but have 5 speakers all playing the same channel?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 9, 2013)

jusmcl said:


> Is there one that you would reccomend?



Honestly, from my perspective, that depends on many factors. Different receivers have different features, different video hardware, different conenctivity, etc... what might be good for me, might not be good for you.



jusmcl said:


> Also is a channel just like per speaker??? or can you say have 1 channel but have 5 speakers all playing the same channel?



By channel, I mean left/right/center/rear left/rear right/surround left/ surround right. Typically, one speaker per channel is used, but some people prefer two or more speakers per channel. To me, what matters is matching speakers and power to the room volume(size). You don't take a home theatre setup to put a live show on in an arena...

Honestly, I don't know too much about current hardware. I've designed and built a couple of home recording studios, and am a musician myself, so I have a good general understanding of connectivity and sound itself, but outside of that I don't know enough to feel comfortable making any recommendations. I didn't choose parts used in any of the studio builds except for PC hardware.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2013)

A preamp is NOT a receiver, note. But there is a preamp IN a receiver.

A receiver has an amplifier integrated in to it as well as the preamp/suround processing etc. If the OP is planning on getting a separate amplifiers, he will require a preamp to direct the inputs and a surround sound processor if the preamp doesnt have one integrated. 

THIS is a preamp.



> In a home audio system, the term 'preamplifier' may sometimes be used to describe equipment which merely switches between different line level sources and applies a volume control, so that no actual amplification may be involved. In an audio system, the second amplifier is typically a power amplifier (power amp). The preamplifier provides voltage gain (e.g. from 10 millivolts to 1 volt) but no significant current gain. The power amplifier provides the higher current necessary to drive loudspeakers.



Most receivers in the $300-800 range have anywhere from 75W RMS to 125W RMS outputs on 5-7 channels (as cad said, the subwoofers are usually self powered). If you want much more than that, you will likely need to increase the budget a lot, or look into components.

Pesonally, if you are asking all these basic questions on how to set things up and what a channel is, using discrete components doesnt sound like its the thing for you and I would get a receiver. It has all you need in one chassis ready to go.

For surround sound (and stereo) each channel has different data/sound coming from it. 5.1 is what most have and that goes way on up to (common) 8.2 channels. 

Reccomendations depend on your budget for the setup.


----------

